# burning oil on deceleration



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

does anyone have any ideas as to why i'm burning oil on deceleration??
i'm currently running fairly rich and i know i need more tunning but i have black (rich) smoke when i'm on the throttle but as i slow down my car puffs white (oil) smoke.
my engine is an ABA block bored .20 over
JE Pistons
Crower Rods
AEB 20V head
and SDS engine management
and a ton of other stuff also but i'm not sure what all you guys need to know..
let me know if you guys have ideas..
thanks.
james.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

I thought that white smoke would indicate coolant, and that blue smoke was oil?
If you have the smoke on decel from high revs, I'd start looking at the head gasket. Maybe try a pressure test on the coolant system and see what hapens.


----------



## Timmer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (fromSHOtoVDUB)*

Is this after boosting? If so, it's likely your turbo blowing by some oil.


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (Timmer)*

well it could be blueish i just say white since its much whiter than the black smoke.... but it definately smells of oil.
i'm not really sure if its worse after boosting hard or if its just the same all the time...
the turbo is a new unit from turbonetics and has always been used with a turbo timer... (i know that really says nothing since there can always be flaws, but i guess it makes it less likely... )


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (fromSHOtoVDUB)*

sounds like valve guides/seals.
When you rev from and idle in neutral and then let off, does it puff then too?
What about cold starts? any smoke then for a moment?
As mentioned, it could be coming from the turbo as well.
Do you have good engine breathing to atmosphere (i.e. PCV)?
S


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (sdezego)*

i haven't noticed and oil burning on start up
as for PCV's i have the crankcase breather and i just recently switched my valve cover from the sealed one to the one that has a vent in it. not sure if it changed anything since i haven't been behind the car since then, 
as for seals they are in the same boat as the turbo, the head was rebuilt top to bottom when my motor was built. (around 5000kms ago)
here is a video of my car driving by not sure if you can see the back smoke...
http://home.cogeco.ca/~jmunro12/MVI_1620.avi 
then this is a video of my car slowing to a stop and you can see the bluish smoke...
http://home.cogeco.ca/~jmunro12/MVI_1621.avi 
again these vids were taken before i switched the valve covers..


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (sdezego)*

oil restrictor on the feed line?


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (veedub11)*

any other ideas?


----------



## evilgti84 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (fromSHOtoVDUB)*

sucking oil past rings when in decel. have had this problem. do a leak down test on the motor and see what you get.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (evilgti84)*

I tend to agree with the two theories regarding rings and valve seals. 
When you say deceleration, I'm assuming you mean "high" revs and low load -- which creates a vacuum in the cylinder / manifold that can cause the oil to get sucked past the valve stem seals and/or piston rings...
Of course this isn' supposed to happen, so it could be a sign of a problem. How new is the engine? Who prepped the block? What type of rings, and how was it broken in?
-Steve


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

You said you completely rebuilt everything, correct? Did you properly break-in the motor?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

..yea, maybe the rings have just not fully seated yet.
Hopefully they are not total seal rings. I have built tons of motors and used them once. I will never use them again.
S


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Our 914 had the same problem,Needed to replace the scavenge pump for the turbo


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

the block has around 10,000 kms on it and i followed a break in procedure the one that was given to me was basically drive it like normal without beating on it.
the rings are the ones that come with JE pistons
the oil pump was a new one from VW.
the motor was built by engines extra locally and they build lots of race motors and they were the same people who built the head.
i called the local VW dealership about a leakdown test and tehy said it would be a waste of money if i had a compression test done and it was good. and engines extra said the exact same thing.....
so i'm getting a wideband and also putting an oil restrictor in for the turbo and i'll see if that changes anything.
if not then i'll get a leakdown test since they said save your money..



_Modified by fromSHOtoVDUB at 9:45 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (fromSHOtoVDUB)*

Who said a leakdown would be a waste of time?#1 reason to stay away from anyone who calls themselves "technicians".Biggest bunch of idiots around.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Who said a leakdown would be a waste of time?#1 reason to stay away from anyone who calls themselves "technicians".Biggest bunch of idiots around.

I think the idea is that if the compression test comes out good, then there isn't much you can learn from the leakdown test...
-Steve


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_sounds like valve guides/seals.
When you rev from and idle in neutral and then let off, does it puff then too?
What about cold starts? any smoke then for a moment?
As mentioned, it could be coming from the turbo as well.
Do you have good engine breathing to atmosphere (i.e. PCV)?
S


i just installed my turbo last night. and im seeing bluish white smoke from the tail pipe. theeres so much smoke, it looks like as if there was just a fire. 
when i idle and rev in neutral, then i let off. theres smoke
what happens when the pvc doesnt breath so well?? what would happen?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (G-Boi)*

You might want to start a separate thread for this to get the best results but here goes.
If there was no crank case breather (i.e. blocked) that could happen, but from what it sound like you may have other areas to look at first. What changed besides the turbo setup. Have you changed the PCV system etc?
1.) Where are you feeding your turbo from, what size lines and do you have a restrictor.
2.) how is your return running, what size hose/pipe, any bends or 45's? and how is your turbo clocked?
3.) where is you return running and how. e.g. ( into the pan above the oil level), etc.
4.) is this is a new turbo, becuase points may lead to a bad unit.
Shawn


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (sdezego)*

hey shawn, thanks for your help... and its been a month since what i said happened.
since then, ive changed a few things.
1) i've decreased the size of my feed line from 3/8 to 5/16, but the oil source is coming from the cylinder head. should i change that location to the oil filter flange? i do have a restrictor, but is it possible to "starve" the turbo of oil and cause the turbo to burn oil because theres too little in there??
2) im using a 3/4" inner diameter hose, with a very slight bend. all the oil return lines are pointing straight down except for the slight bend.
3) the return is running into the oil pan about 1.5" from the top of the oil pan
4) the turbo is not new, thus making me think that the turbo (k26) is bad. 
also, during cold starts, the car seems perfectly fine, no smoke from the tail pipe and no smoke from the turbo. however, once the car warms up, i start to see smoke emerge from the turbo and tail pipe.


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (fromSHOtoVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fromSHOtoVDUB* »_any other ideas?
 What oil pump are you running?? Remember when you have a ABA with a 20V head that you have to plug a few of the drain holes up and bye doing this you need to make sure that your not pumping to much oil up top or it cant get back fast enough, and on decel you have very high vacuem . I would ask around and see what others with this ABA /20V combo are using as far as oil pump , oil restrictor, etc .







Bob.G


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: burning oil on deceleration (corrado94)*

i'm using the stock 2.0ltr aba pump.
my vaccum #'s aren't all that high on decel i drove a stock block 1.8T the other day and his #'s were much higher on decel. 
it seems better these days but i'm still playing with tuning since i rarely get a chance to go out its taking me much longer than i thought it would but its slowy getting better all around..... still very rich though..


----------

